# Onkyo Unveils Two THX Certified AV Receivers



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Onkyo Integra brand, designed and created for custom audio and video installers, has enjoyed years of success. In May of 2013 Onkyo unveiled the new Integra DTR-30.5, touting its streaming capabilities using built-in Bluetooth and WiFi (their dual inclusion being a first for an Onkyo product). Several days ago Onkyo announced two new THX Select2 Plus certified receivers, the DTR-40.5 and DTR-50.5. 








"With THX Certified sound quality, Ultra HD video compatibility, upgraded DAC's and the wireless integration capabilities offered by built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth, these new receivers demonstrate our ongoing commitment to integration flexibility for both custom installers and end users; as well as our commitment to exceptional audio performance," said Keith Haas, Integra, Director of Sales.

To future proof the units, the DTR-40.5 and DTR-50.5 offer 4K Ultra HD video compatibility with Marvel QDEO processors capable of 4K pass-through and upscaling of conventional HD sources. Connectivity is anchored by a total of eight HDMI inputs (seven rear, one front) and two HDMI outputs. Both models also offer InstaPrevue, a picture-in-picture mode that allows users to monitor multiple program sources and Mobile High-Definition Link (MHL), an HD video and 7.1 audio sourced from Android devices and similar products, available through the front-panel HDMI port.

The amplifier sections rely on Onkyo’s three-stage inverted Darlington circuitry and Wide Range Amplifier Technology (Onkyo’s technology to keep distortion low and dynamic range high). The DTR-40.5 powers 110 watts per channel (X7) while the DTR-50.5 powers a more robust 135 wpc (X7). The units also offer decoding of Dolby and DTS HD codecs for 7.1 sound, along with Dolby Prologic IIz and Audyssey DSX that provide additional hight and width channels.








Through the use of Bluetooth and WiFi (and Remote Apps for iOS and Android), Onkyo offers users multiple options for streaming music from smart devices and computers. Both units are able to playback HD music files in FLAC, DSD, ALAC, HD 24/192 and HD 24/192 from HD music download services, while also offering network access to streaming audio from Spotify, Pandora, Rhapsody, SiriusXM Internet Radio, TuneIn and others.

Remaining true to Integra’s custom installer design, the DTR-40.5 and DTR-50.5 offer installers a powered Zone 2 output and preouts for second and third Zones. They also have two IR inputs and one output for remote control integration, three 12-volt triggers, and a bi-directional RS-232 port (along with an Ethernet port) for home automation system hook-up.

"Installers will be able to quickly configure these receivers to meet the customer's home theater and music needs, and the end user will always appreciate state of the art sonic and visual performance capabilities,” said Haas.

Of note, the DTR-50.5 carries several features not offered on the DTR-40.5. They include additional digital audio inputs, a front channel differential DAC, a proprietary Digital Processing Crossover Network (which improves the performance of bi-amped speakers), and a programable remote.

The Integra DTR-40.5 and DTR.50.5 are priced at $1,300 and $1,700 respectively, and will be available in July 2013.

_Image Credit: Onkyo_


----------

